# Avery Wanted To Trade Dirk?



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.nypost.com/seven/02192008/sports/dishin_the_dirk_98342.htm?page=0

According to an *infallible source*, the Mavericks' coach (Avery Johnson) pressed team owner Mark Cuban to deal Dirk Nowitzki after the NBA's MVP came up shamefully small against the Warriors in last season's upsetting first-round elimination, but was overruled.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

That would be stupid hes there best player.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

The "infalable source" is the New York Post's Peter Vecsey.....

It's a good rule of thumb to never, ever believe a word that Vecsey, a sworn enemy of Cuban, writes about the Mavs.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This might be the single worst sequence of an article ever. You write two sentences about something that should be worth an entire article, call it infallible and move on ? That is terrible journalism and absolutely untrostworthy, but then again it's Vecsey.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Let it be written, let it be known:

I would have dealt Dirk (assuming the right deal became available) *before* he came up shamefully small, as a few others here would have.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

xray said:


> Let it be written, let it be known:
> 
> I would have dealt Dirk (assuming the right deal became available) *before* he came up shamefully small, as a few others here would have.


:yes: I have said it before and will say it again, i would have dealt Dirk for the right players.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I heart Dirk.

:lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I heart Dirk.
> 
> :lol:


You've guaranteed yourself a broken one. :whistling:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The right players aren't availabe because there aren't many of those anyway.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

croco said:


> This might be the single worst sequence of an article ever. You write two sentences about something that should be worth an entire article, call it infallible and move on ? That is terrible journalism and absolutely untrostworthy, but then again it's Vecsey.


Or trustworthy.

Your posts are funny lol I like reading them. You try so hard to sound smart.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Resume said:


> Or trustworthy.
> 
> Your posts are funny lol I like reading them. You try so hard to sound smart.


:rofl2:
Sorry.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ahem....

croco can EDIT around here....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> The right players aren't availabe because there aren't many of those anyway.


Players are stocks, and you can't become emotional like ed's "I heart Dirk". :rofl2:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ahem....
> 
> croco can EDIT around here....


I would, but this guy is a lost cause.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Are we seriously correcting grammar on THIS website? If you go off the grammar in the majority of the NBA Forum posts alone, you would swear we have nothing but 5 year old members. 

Take it elsewhere Resume.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

First off conratulations on getting Jason Kidd he'll make not only Dirk but the whole team better & smarter, this trade should keep Dallas in the playoffs.



t1no said:


> :yes: I have said it before and will say it again, i would have dealt Dirk for the right players.


Would you have traded Dirk and Dampier to Miami for Shaq and Udonis Haslem after the loss to Golden State?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

BDB said:


> Would you have traded Dirk and Dampier to Miami for Shaq and Udonis Haslem after the loss to Golden State?


No.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

How about Dirk for Chris Bosh, Jose Calderon and Carlos Delfino right now?
Bosh isn't as good as Dirk but you get a good backup point guard in Calderon as well as a good defender in delfino and you also get younger.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Avery would be out of his mind to trade Dirk. Everyone in Dallas would have his head.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BDB said:


> How about Dirk for Chris Bosh, Jose Calderon and Carlos Delfino right now?
> Bosh isn't as good as Dirk but you get a good backup point guard in Calderon as well as a good defender in delfino and you also get younger.


Wow... that would be a hell of a deal for Dallas.

Chris Bosh has VERY strong ties here.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Cameron Crazy said:


> Avery would be out of his mind to trade Dirk. *Everyone in Dallas would have his head.*


LOL...

Just the 100 million jersey owners....


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

BDB said:


> How about Dirk for Chris Bosh, Jose Calderon and Carlos Delfino right now?
> Bosh isn't as good as Dirk but you get a good backup point guard in Calderon as well as a good defender in delfino and you also get younger.


:rofl2:

I wouldn't even trade Bosh for Dirk straight up let alone including Calderon. When do people learn that teams simply don't swap franchise players?


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> :rofl2:
> 
> I wouldn't even trade Bosh for Dirk straight up let alone including Calderon. When do people learn that teams simply don't swap franchise players?


Stop playing Dirk's a friggin MVP candidate. 
You Raptors fans are stalkers I need to put a restraining order on you.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> :rofl2:
> 
> I wouldn't even trade Bosh for Dirk straight up let alone including Calderon. When do people learn that teams simply don't swap franchise players?


You are right. People, like Marc Cuban, just trade role players for franchise players. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BDB said:


> Stop playing Dirk's a friggin MVP candidate.
> *You Raptors fans are stalkers* I need to put a restraining order on you.


Sounds like you are speaking from experience? lol...


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Cameron Crazy said:


> Avery would be out of his mind to trade Dirk. Everyone in Dallas would have his head.


Dirk is one of the most overrated players in the game along with Jermaine O'Neal. the future has already made its mark Howard, Bosh, Stoudemire, and Bynum are just too good for these old guys anymore.
too quick, too talented, too strong.

Wouldve been a good move to trade dirk, getting kidd was nice, but Dirks contract takes up room.
last year was like the ''ok this dallas team isnt gonna win a ring'' year

look for younger more versatile players...

Andre Iguodala
Richard Jefferson
Caron Butler
Ben Gordon
Luol Deng
even Jamison...bring Jamison back.

the ideal thing wouldve been to get Marion and a Big for Dirk and a scrub.

Kidd
Terry
Howard
Marion
Randolph/Wilcox/Brand/Frye/Camby

just remesh the whole team. 
last year was devestating.

Cuban, Avery and Dirk shouldve left.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TheTruth34 said:


> just remesh the whole team.
> last year was devestating.


That's precisely what's going on.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Dirk

to Cleveland in exchange for...

Zydrunas Illguaskas
Drew Gooden
Daniel Gibson
Shannon Brown
Rights to Ejike Ugboaja
Trade Exemption


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

TheTruth34 said:


> Dirk
> 
> to Cleveland in exchange for...
> 
> ...


Kidd/Brown
Terry/Gibson/Jones
Howard/Stack
Gooden/Howard
Illgauskas/Dampier

still around 4th or 5th seed in the west
only thing is potential matchup with the warriors in the playoffs


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Sounds like you are speaking from experience? lol...


As long as he's not a Puerto Rican girl I think I'll be ok.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TheTruth34 said:


> Dirk
> 
> to Cleveland in exchange for...
> 
> ...


If you throw in Lebron we have a deal.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

TheTruth34 said:


> Dirk is one of the most overrated players in the game along with Jermaine O'Neal. the future has already made its mark Howard, Bosh, Stoudemire, and Bynum are just too good for these old guys anymore.
> too quick, too talented, too strong.
> .


this is a very valid point. Players who have only been in the league 2-3 years are better then some of our starters weve had for years. If this Kidd thing doesnt work out it really would be to the fualt of riding the Dirk train as our 1st superstar for far too long.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> this is a very valid point. Players who have only been in the league 2-3 years are better then some of our starters weve had for years. If this Kidd thing doesnt work out it really would be to the fualt of riding the Dirk train as our 1st superstar for far too long.


It's a good thing we have a BassWagon to jump to....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> *this is a very valid point. Players who have only been in the league 2-3 years are better then some of our starters weve had for years.* If this Kidd thing doesnt work out it really would be to the fualt of riding the Dirk train as our 1st superstar for far too long.


I don't understand that point at all.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

croco said:


> I don't understand that point at all.


dont make me get on my Dirk soapbox:soapbox:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> dont make me get on my Dirk soapbox:soapbox:


Which second or third year players are better than Dirk ? 

Out of Howard, Bosh, Stoudemire and Bynum only Howard should be mentioned in the same breath and even Howard is questionable. Would I trade Dirk for him ? Yes, but that does not mean he will ever be a better player. There just aren't that many star players who have won titles in this decade.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Toooooooooooo many times have I posted this, but I understand where Dragon's coming from. It's not Dirk's fault he is what he is, but management's fault for crowning him the GOAT of this franchise. He could be the best supporting player since Kareem, but he doesn't have the personality, grit, balls or whatever "it" is to drive you and everyone around you to be the best. 

For all of Cuban's gifts, it's this one slight on his foresight that has prevented the Mavs from getting one or more 'ships.

imo.:cheer:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'll replace my sig with that point, so I won't have to type it any more. :clown:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Toooooooooooo many times have I posted this, but I understand where Dragon's coming from. It's not Dirk's fault he is what he is, but management's fault for crowning him the GOAT of this franchise. He could be the best supporting player since Kareem, *but he doesn't have the personality, grit, balls or whatever "it" is to drive you and everyone around you to be the best*.
> 
> For all of Cuban's gifts, it's this one slight on his foresight that has prevented the Mavs from getting one or more 'ships.
> 
> imo.:cheer:


This is true, however if the only goal is to win a championship the list of stars who failed is a lot bigger than the list of those who have actually won a championship. To redeem himself and us this team needs to win it all or we will never forget what happened in the Finals 2006.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> This is true, however if the only goal is to win a championship the list of stars who failed is a lot bigger than the list of those who have actually won a championship.


This also is true, however this is Dallas and this is Cuban. To ride this team until Dirk retires without winning at least one would - in hindsight - be a grave mistake in judgment. 

imo. :cheer:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This whole thing is not Dirk's fault.

Dirk can't help it. He was born a German. He NEVER had a choice.












:lol: J/K croco


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If I didn't respect the wisdom of old people so much I would edit your post now. :sadbanana:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wow. He called what spews out of your mouth WISDOM. I can think of a few other words to describe it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes grasshoppers. I am wise.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Wow. He called what spews out of your mouth WISDOM. I can think of a few other words to describe it.


Yeah, I should have known better. We are referring to xray as the old guy. Edwardcyh is the ageless one.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Yeah, I should have known better. We are referring to xray as the old guy. Edwardcyh is the ageless one.


xray is the old fart, and I am just *AGING*, not quite ageless.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I thought Ed was just known as the creepy pervert


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> I thought Ed was just known as the creepy pervert


Sorry about the confusion. P.O. is commonly referred to as the creepy pervert around here.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> You are right. People, like Marc Cuban, just trade role players for franchise players. :biggrin:


You guys can have Bosh when he's 35. Just give Toronto a promising young pf, a couple picks, and cap room and you got a deal.



BDB said:


> Stop playing Dirk's a friggin MVP candidate.
> You Raptors fans are stalkers I need to put a restraining order on you.


Well excuse me for browsing a public forum. And you even came to the Raptor boards to post this trade. Why is that? Feeling a bit lonely?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The NY Post doesn't have any sources. I can't think of one rumor they solely reported that has come true in the last 5years I've been seriously following basketball.

And as far as dealing Dirk, you don't do that until the wheels completely fall off and it's time for rebuilding. You don't retool after dealing a player of his stature, you rebuild, and I don't want to think about rebuilding right now. We've got another 3-4 years for this to become serious talk, especially knowing Cuban and Dirk's relationship, which by that time is gonna have even more years behind it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> You guys can have Bosh when he's 35. Just give Toronto a promising young pf, a couple picks, and cap room and you got a deal.


Don't worry. If Bosh is averaging close to a triple-double, I am sure Cuban will do just that.

Oh wait.... :lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Don't worry. If Bosh is averaging close to a triple-double, I am sure Cuban will do just that.
> 
> Oh wait.... :lol:


:azdaja:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> And as far as dealing Dirk, you don't do that until the wheels completely fall off and it's time for rebuilding. You don't retool after dealing a player of his stature, you rebuild, and I don't want to think about rebuilding right now. We've got another 3-4 years for this to become serious talk, *especially knowing Cuban and Dirk's relationship*, which by that time is gonna have even more years behind it.


Emotional ties to players is rarely good for a franchise.

Where's Tarpley now? :whistling:


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> You guys can have Bosh when he's 35. Just give Toronto a promising young pf, a couple picks, and cap room and you got a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Well excuse me for browsing a public forum. And you even came to the Raptor boards to post this trade. Why is that? Feeling a bit lonely?


Tomato Tomoto.

That was a counterattack. I only came to the Craptors board bc you guys troll so much on ours.
Bet there's people who didn't like me posting there as well.:whistling:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> You are right. People, like Marc Cuban, just trade role players for franchise players. :biggrin:


:rofl2:

Devin Harris is looking like a franchise player just about now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> :rofl2:
> 
> Devin Harris is looking like a franchise player just about now.


Let's not get carried away now. There are only a about a dozen players you can truly consider franchise players and Devin is certainly not one of them. Definitely All-Star caliber season, doesn't mean he is a superstar.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> :rofl2:
> 
> Devin Harris is looking like a franchise player just about now.


LOL... nice dig.

Like croco said, it's still early.

Personally I hope Devin does well and becomes a franchise player. I've met the guy on numerous occasions, and he's one of the nicest NBA players I've met. He's even more patient with the fans than Dirk, who's extraordinary with kids.

Plus, if Devin exceeds our expectations after being traded, it would be more consistent with what Dallas has done historically with great PG's, like Kidd, Nash, etc...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... nice dig.
> 
> Like croco said, it's still early.
> 
> ...


Next thing you know, we trade Barea and he goes on to average 15/7 the following season :sarcasm:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

croco said:


> Next thing you know, we trade Barea and he goes on to average 15/7 the following season :sarcasm:


Just when I said it he goes on a roll in the next few games. Good reverse jinx :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Just when I said it he goes on a roll in the next few games. Good reverse jinx :lol:


.... but he's still in Dallas uniform.


----------

